# Desligar o telefone na cara



## Isabelavon

Oi pessoal !


Existe alguma expressão em espanhol para dizer " ela desligou o telefone na minha cara"?


Abs


----------



## brasileirinho

Isabelavon said:


> Oi pessoal !
> 
> 
> Existe alguma expressão em espanhol para dizer " ela desligou o telefone na minha cara"?
> 
> 
> Abs



_me colgó en la cara(?_)

Esperemos a confirmação dos nativos.


----------



## eumenes

Olá Isabelavon...
Não acredito que seja necessário nenhum complemento.
"me colgó el teléfono" es suficiente...


----------



## Mangato

eumenes said:


> Olá Isabelavon...
> Não acredito que seja necessário nenhum complemento.
> "me colgó el teléfono" es suficiente...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Claro, se entiende que si están hablando por teléfono es porque no están físicamente uno en frente del otro y de hecho no es en presencia del otro ("en la cara") que se cuelga el teléfono, pero coloquialmente el agregado de "en la cara" le aporta un énfasis particular que denota el disgusto que produjo la acción. A nadie le gusta que le corten el teléfono, "en la cara" tiñe el comentario con la bronca que esto ocasiona. 

"Me miente *en mi propia cara*" es otra que puede escucharse y si bien sabemos que no es 'sobre la cara' que se miente, es dicho así como producto de la impotencia que se está experimentando. Como si la acción hubiera repercutido en el rostro de repente.

Sabiendo ya que no es una frase del todo correcta debiéramos seguir las hueyas de Mangato y Eumenes (las hueyas de la sabiduría, indelebles si las hay!) pero para ilustrar más aún la acción, podemos decir: "me cortó el teléfono en la cara" (Ssshhh, entre nos dije, que no se enteren!).

Beso,
Ivonne


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí en mi cara o en mis narices indica en mi presencia, de frente sin rodeos.  A veces refleja una actitud de violencia o desafío.  _Me lo dices en mi cara.  _Otras denota situción de menosprecio.  _Se rió en mi cara._
En cuanto a_ mi sabiduría,_ hace tiempo me dijeron:  pareces un pozo de sabiduría, lo malo es que está totalmente seco.  Así que no se engañen, pueden pasar una sed tremenda


----------



## Isabelavon

Gracias por los comentarios! Pero todavia me ha quedado una duda. Digo me has colgado el teléfono,  me has cortado el telefono o me has cortado la llamada?


----------



## Mangato

Creo que de ninguna de las tres  formas porque quien te colgó el telefono no es la persona con quien estás hablando
_Ela desligou o telefone na minha cara_
_Ella me colgó el télefono_


----------



## Isabelavon

Entonces, la forma correcta de decir es : "Tu me colgó el telefono" ? Que suena tan raro par mi que necesito de tal cofirmación.... jajaja

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## eumenes

Suena raro porque está raro. Lo correcto es "me colgaste el teléfono"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Creo que de ninguna de las tres formas porque quien te colgó el telefono no es la persona con quien estás hablando
> _Ela desligou o telefone na minha cara_
> _Ella me colgó el télefono_


 
Sí es la persona con la que está hablando, creo. La está reprendiendo por haberle cortado/colgado el teléfono mientras hablaban por esa vía.

Venían: bla bla bla (quizás discutiendo, en buenos términos se entiende ) y uno levantó temperatura.  Zácate! Ahí le cortó el teléfono, y "en la cara!".  Luego se encuentran, otro día, otra semana, aguas ya más calmas, y pasan revista de lo que pasó ese día: "me colgaste el teléfono, recórchoris . La verdad que no me gustó! Por qué lo hiciste?"  Y ahí viene otra discusión, ése va a ser otro Thread.


----------



## pkogan

Creo que la expresion equivalente en español sería "Me dejó con el teléfono en la mano".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

pkogan said:


> Creo que la expresion equivalente en español sería "Me dejó con el teléfono en la mano".


 
Sí, esa es una frase excelente para contar la consecuencia de la acción "colgar el teléfono en la cara", pero no la traducción.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Sí, esa es una frase excelente para contar la consecuencia de la acción "colgar el teléfono en la cara", pero no la traducción.


Se entiende perfectamente una frase como "me colgó el teléfono en las narices/en el morro", pero la fraseología usada en español es "me dejó con el teléfeno en las manos".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Bueno acá sería medio exquisito, se usa más "me cortó en la cara". todo tiene que ver con el lugar del mundo desde el cual miramos.

Está en Isabelavon ahora decidir qué forma conviene y encuadra más para el caso.

Beso,
Ivonne


----------

